# HELP with chauvet f1250 URGENT



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i purchased a chauvet f1250 fogger new online from cheaplights.com. it arrived and powered up but when i go to emit fog it appears as if the fluid level indicator is defective. Having owned many of these machines i know exactly how they should work.

I called chauvet tech support and it has been many unanswered phone calls and voice mails. I talked to felepe and his manager but they could care less. I use this machine in a professional haunt so i had to go a buy another machine which put me out another $100. 

Dose any one have an inside phone number to chauvet? The people i keep reaching (or cant reach) could care less?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I tend to go right to the top when I don't get much of a response. Copy the MD or whoever in on all the links you are posting on as proof of how much you are shouting about poor service.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd be calling cheaplights, they sold it to you.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Try emailing Roland Gelman ([email protected]) or Rasheed Williams ([email protected]). Not sure of Rasheed's position there, but Roland is the Product Manager.
And I agree with Vlad - the seller needs to hear from you.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i called cheaplights.com and they said that they no longer sell these units so i'm out of luck pretty much.

After many phone calls to chauvet i was finally able to talk to rashid. I pretty much gave him a piece of my mind. They fianly agreed to overnight me a new machine and i will be able to keep the old one. I was ridiculous that it touch these much effort.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You think that was a pain, check out the thread on the underpowered heater issue on the other forum. It took me and another guy a few months to get resolution. BTW, if you check out that thread you'll find that the F-1250 doesn't have a 1200W heater, as Chauvet advertised; it's only 800W. Glad to hear they're gonna take care of you, though.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah i know about the heater issue. i have 8 of the 1250's i wish i could get them to give me $150 for each one. When i briefly mentioned the heater issue to the manager it was amazing how fast he changed the subject.


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

farmer said:


> i called cheaplights.com and they said that they no longer sell these units so i'm out of luck pretty much.
> 
> After many phone calls to chauvet i was finally able to talk to rashid. I pretty much gave him a piece of my mind. They fianly agreed to overnight me a new machine and i will be able to keep the old one. I was ridiculous that it touch these much effort.


I always use a credit card for my major purchases. As a consumer and business owner, it adds a lot of protection you do not have when buying with a check. If after a reasonable amount of time has passed with no results, a simple charge back on the transaction really speeds things up. You usually only have about 6 months to pursue but you have protection. I also understand that if you use an American Express, they will double the manufacturer warranty. Not sure if this is on all their cards but it sure is good financial reasoning in my opinion.

A good example is I purchased a $4,000 piece of equipment. It never worked from day one. I gave the manufacturer several months to resolve the issue. They kept dragging their feet. I initiated a charge back with my credit card company and it was resolved with in 2 week with full shipping being repaid.

Hope this helps everyone if they did not already know.


----------

